# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) İlaçlar Halamın Ciğerimi Mahvetti, ölümden döndü

## Gokhan123

Dr. Ömer Coşkun ( #panax )'dan aldığımız bitkisel ilaçlar nerdeyse öldürüyordu, ölümün kıyısından döndü. Halam kara ciğerlerini mahvetmiş, hastahane raporlarını fax ile ilettiğimiz halde ilgilenen dönen biri olmadı . İlaçlara itimat etmemek gerekmiş, sağlık her şeyden önemli.
Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...mahvetti/64ghr

----------

